# New member fron Michigan



## AxlMyk (Oct 22, 2011)

*New member from Michigan*

Good day all;

I am the production manager and lighting tech for our senior center group. Been doing it for 3 years since our director got her claws deeply embedded in me. I love it, and after a show, I can't wait for the next to start.

Our PAC has a Jands Vista 1.13 system, having been upgraded (?) from a MagicQ PC wing. Every time it's upgraded, I have to learn it all over again.

Our production company is called SAGE, which is a spice, and being senior citizens we are in the spice years of our lives. Well seasoned. Over 100 of our more than 1,000 center members are involved in our shows. We all have a great time raising funds for operating the center.

I'll be perusing this forum for many hours to glean whatever info and tips I can find.


----------



## DaveySimps (Oct 22, 2011)

Welcome, from another Michigander! What part of the state are you from? I hope you enjoy your time here. Let us know how we can help you.

~Dave


----------



## AxlMyk (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Dave;
I'm in the Hartland of the state. Just north of Brighton.
Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## MrsFooter (Oct 23, 2011)

AxlMyk said:


> Hi Dave;
> I'm in the Hartland of the state. Just north of Brighton.
> Thanks for the welcome.



Grew up in Jackson, MI and spent a lot of time in the A2 area. I'm no longer living in the mitten, myself, but I still have very fond memories of it.

Welcome to the booth! I hope you find your time here helpful, informative, and even a little amusing!

Stephanie


----------



## DaveySimps (Oct 23, 2011)

MrsFooter said:


> Grew up in Jackson, MI and spent a lot of time in the A2 area.


 
I use to be the TD at Albion college years back. Just down the road from Jackson. Further proof how small the world of theatre is.

~Dave


----------



## ptero (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: New member from Michigan*


AxlMyk said:


> Good day all;
> 
> I am the production manager and lighting tech for our senior center group.



Welcome AxlMyk from yet another Michigander. I was born'n'bred in Detroit, now around Rochester. I often pass through Hartland on the way to Chelsea and Williamston.

Yep, theatre sticks with ya for life once you've discovered it. Welcome to CB.


DaveySimps said:


> I use to be the TD at Albion college years back. Just down the road from Jackson. Further proof how small the world of theatre is.
> 
> ~Dave



In the small world dept: I attended Albion for my first year of college - I'm guessin' somewhat before you were there! The only theatre space was on the second floor of Dickie Hall(?). The only thing across the tracks was the field, no bldgs. Do you know Dan Walker? Have worked w/Dan over the years at various places. 

best,
reid


----------



## MrsFooter (Oct 23, 2011)

DaveySimps said:


> I use to be the TD at Albion college years back. Just down the road from Jackson.



HA! No way! I feel like I saw a show there, though for the life of me I can't remember what it was. I remember waiting outside with friends, but I don't remember what we actually saw. (And not for the reasons you might think...)


----------



## DaveySimps (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: New member from Michigan*


ptero said:


> In the small world dept: I attended Albion for my first year of college - I'm guessin' somewhat before you were there! The only theatre space was on the second floor of Dickie Hall(?). The only thing across the tracks was the field, no bldgs. Do you know Dan Walker? Have worked w/Dan over the years at various places.



Yes, I know Dan. His first semester there was my last semester working there before I left to take the job I have now. In the 70's they build Herrick Theatre. It is about 300 seats, full fly space and actual shop (tiny), and a nice size black box. When I was there, it had not been updated since it was built, so it needed a lot of TLC. I did A LOT to mend and rebuild things while I was there.

~Dave


----------



## Kelite (Oct 28, 2011)

AxlMyk said:


> Hi Dave;
> I'm in the Hartland of the state. Just north of Brighton.
> Thanks for the welcome.


 
I may be out-of-state, but not by much. Keith from Fort Wayne IN here, welcoming you to the ControlBooth also.

Keep us up to speed with your productions, will you?

All our Hoosier best to ya!


----------



## AxlMyk (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the welcomes.
I had 1 day to learn Jands Vista, get it programmed for our senior center show, and run it. I had actually lost sleep worrying about it, but when I got going with it, the show actually came together.
I used simple clips to run the lighting, as the timeline and control panel thing is still foreign to me. Had a couple glitches Wed. and Thur., but by Fri. I had it working pretty well.
Here's a sample video swm.avi - YouTube . I always post the routines we have by the men. Our director comes up with some pretty good ones. All my video clips are at axlmyk's Channel - YouTube

It will take me time to learn Vista, and have been perusing the net looking for programming info. Not having much luck so far. I hate to have to print the entire 220+ pages of the manual. Any links to Vista programming help would be much appreciated.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 30, 2011)

AxlMyk said:


> ...Any links to Vista programming help would be much appreciated.


Have you been to (ldsteve) Steve Irwin's site, LightingTrainer.com ? I think you'll like it.


----------



## AxlMyk (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you for the link. Very nice website, with some great info. I'll surely watch the videos.


----------

